# Someone Help Me as A Human-Being



## Ebrahim (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello, My name is Ebrahim Djafari Armanian. I was born on 25th June, 1968 in Tehran - Iran. In 1991 I ran away from this country to Japan because that time Iranian young people could enter in Japan without visa and in the Airport we could get a tourist visa for 90 days. There I tried to extend or take some long permission for staying in Japan and do not come back to this Hell. But I couldn't... But Japanese government let us to stay there as long as we want and as long as any crime we commit. But when World Cup Soccer of 2002 chosed to be in Japan and Korea, Japan government began to arrest all overstay foreigners and send then home. I could not accept that because I was just living there as a human-being who want to be free and feel alive in this world. Any way, it was 10 years in 2000 when I was arrested just for being overstay. I learn English, Japanese, Spanish & Portuguese when I was there. I don't have any degrees but I will get them as soon as possible I get an opportunity. Now I am in Iran and I CAN NOT take this holly law and disaster any more. Here I have to be ANYTHING OR ANYONE EXCEPT A HUMAN-BEING to live and stay alive. Life is just once and I always tried to be good, not only for myself but also for others in my enviroment. I have worked in Japan as an operator of MST (Mount Surface Technology) machines, too! I can set Airconditioner units, translator, Repair Eletronics tools problem, Fix or repairs cars (worked as assistant of mechanic) and some other more. I wish and beg for someone to help me to find a job in the USA. I can't pay his/her fee right now but I PROMISE TO PAYBACK HIM/HER AS LONG AS HE/SHE WANTS TO BE PAID. BUT HE/SHE HAS TO BE HONEST AND FAIR TO ME. Thank you so much for your kind attention


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

to get a work visa in the US you will need a Degree ... 
there is just no way around it ... but there is very little work available ..
many Americans are unemployed ... try another country


----------

